# Where to get chrome Audi 5000 handle inserts?



## VR6GTIGUY (Apr 28, 2002)

So, the inserts on the chrome Audi 5000 handles are different than the stock Mk 2 ones. Anyone know where to get these? 
I searched several parts places, and no luck.

stolen pic for views


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

any luck yet? I may have a lead for you, I'll have to go back to the junkyard to confirm but let me know if you really really can;t find these and I'll check.


----------

